# Need Help:Unearthed Coffin



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am wanting to try and build a prop I have seen others create but now can no longer find the right site. It is a coffin that has the glowing green cross, anyone know where I might look for this how to? Thank you


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sure! It can be found on http://www.shallowvalley.com. It's under "Projects" and then it's mixed in their 2003 projects titled "Buried Alive."

Theirs doesn't have the light inside it. That's something I added myself by just mounting a floodlight fixture inside it and using a green floodlight in it.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

You definitely came to the correct place to ask that question, Honey!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Zombie, are you sure hes not talking about your coffin?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hellrazor said:


> Zombie, are you sure hes not talking about your coffin?


My coffin is their coffin. I built mine from their directions and just added a light inside of it. That's why I didn't do a how-to for it. I won't do a how-to for a prop that I didn't come up with myself or add something signifigant to.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

oh I get it. I love your coffin by the way


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Zombie! I am going to give this a try but I really liked the way you added the green florescent light.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

PeeWeePinson said:


> Thanks Zombie! I am going to give this a try but I really liked the way you added the green florescent light.


It's not a fluorescent light. It's a floodlight, like you'd see mounted on the side of your garage to illuminate your driveway. I just use a green flood bulb instead of the standard white ones.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey thanks for the idea. I had just found those plans and never thought of adding a light to it...COOL


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have to have a light that would not be battery operated, what do I need to get?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

PeeWeePinson said:


> I have to have a light that would not be battery operated, what do I need to get?


A stake in ground floodlight holder that you can get at your local hardware store or Lowe's/Homedepot is good. That's what I used for mine.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just use reflective domed clip on lights. Cheap and effective...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I just use reflective domed clip on lights. Cheap and effective...


I would say those are not really safe for outdoor use. If you're going to have the coffin out in the rain, you should really get something rated to be used outdoors.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree with Zombie, you should have an outdoor standard light, you have little peeps wandering around and dont want them to become part of your props .. do you?


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

or worse, blow a fuse!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Zombie, did you have any problems with heat generated by the spotlight?
It doesn't seem like you would have enough air/space to keep the light from getting too hot in the inclosed space.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I didn't run into any problems from heat, but it also gets pretty chilly at night in October where I am, so I'm sure that helps keep heat from building up.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If you are concerned about the build up of heat in an enclosed space, maybe you should look into LEDS.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I attempted LEDs last year, and to get adequate light in there it'd take quite a few LEDs to get there. I tried a spotlight with 4 LEDs and it was just so weak. You could see the light out of the cross, but not through the cracks because the light from the LEDs is so focused, whereas the light bulb is pretty broad.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> I attempted LEDs last year, and to get adequate light in there it'd take quite a few LEDs to get there. I tried a spotlight with 4 LEDs and it was just so weak. You could see the light out of the cross, but not through the cracks because the light from the LEDs is so focused, whereas the light bulb is pretty broad.


What was the brightness rating (MCD) and the viewing angle of the LEDs you used?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't remember the brightness (it was pretty high... I got them from best hong kong) but the viewing angle was 20 degrees. I see they now sell ones with wider viewing angles.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

I'm thinking of adding lights, fog, and a WW motor to mine so I guess I'll need some pretty substantial venting - huh?

Zombie's was definitely the inspiration but I checked ShadowValley as he recommended - did some minor tweaking (shouldn't have).

I am planning on making just the 1/2 coffin ground breaker also.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

If time permits, I'll be making one also.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

I found some old scrapwood i had laying around so i built 3 of them, They do not look as good as the ones posted here but they will do. I have to paint the last 2 but I have a pic of one of them below at the link. I still have to touch it up with darker paint.
pretty cool with what you can do with some old molding, some nails, and a large piece of wood paneling!


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

That's pretty good! :up:


----------

